# I need a new power supply and i need some help.



## Greenmousa (Apr 30, 2014)

Hi guys like the title says, i need some help, in my system specs you can check out my current rig. I must replace my PSU since it's at it's absolute limit, as a matter of fact it's starting to act up regarding the voltages it's giving to some of my components.

That being said, here's the full list of PSU's i can get, the pricing it's 10 pesos = 1 dolar more or less.

Let me know what's better for me in a bang kind of way.

I would like a PSU that could hold my setup and gave me a little bit of wiggle room for something else. FYI I am not into Xfire nor SLi, so don't worry about that, i mean a processor change, or maybe a VGA change someday.

Powercooler PS-630MAX 630W    $ 1.308
TOPOWER 600W ATX 12V 2.3 TOP-500W    $ 1.165
TOPOWER 650W ATX 12V 2.3 TOP-500W    $ 1.263
TOPOWER 700W ATX 12V 2.3 TOP-500W    $ 1.588

NZXT HALE82-N 550W  80 PLUS BRONZE    $ 1.398
NZXT HALE82 HALE82-650-M 650W  80 PLUS BRONZE    $ 1.895

SENTEY BRP700 700W    $ 1.229
SENTEY Essential Plus Power EPP650-PS 650W 80 Plus Bronze    $ 1.353
SENTEY Essential Plus Power EPP750-PS 750W 80 Plus Bronze    $ 1.579
SENTEY Extreme Rock Power ERP650-PS 650W    $ 1.128
SENTEY Extreme Rock Power ERP750-PS 750W    $ 1.371
SENTEY Solid Core Power SCP650-HS 650W 80 Plus    $ 1.542
SENTEY X PLUS POWER XPP625-PS 625W    $ 1.102

COOLER MASTER Extreme 2 RS-725-PCAR-D3 725W    $ 1.823
COOLER MASTER GX 650W 80 Plus    $ 2.064
COOLER MASTER GX II 650W 80 Plus Bronze    $ 2.208
COOLER MASTER GX II 750W 80 Plus Bronze    $ 2.595
COOLER MASTER I700 700W 80 Plus Bronze    $ 1.984
COOLER MASTER Silent Pro M2  620W 80 PLUS BRONZE- Full Modular    $ 2.526

Thermaltake TR2 TR-500 500W ATX12V v2.3    $ 880
Thermaltake TR2 TR-600 600W ATX12V v2.3    $ 1.056

THANKS A LOT IN ADVANCE GUYS!!!


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 30, 2014)

Get at least a 80+ bronze certified Seasonic or Corsair. Get a modular one for better cable management and better airflow. You may take a look at the new Corsair RM series PSUs. Those are 80+ Gold certified and have flat, modular cables are are darn cheap.


----------



## Greenmousa (Apr 30, 2014)

This list contains the PSUs i can purchase from my supplier, this is why i posted it, i sincerely don't need sugestions outside of this list. I mean there must be at least one in the list that is actually good right? Thanks!


----------



## RCoon (Apr 30, 2014)

On that list? I'd go for the NZXT Hale. But Sea Sonic or Enermax OEM PSU's are advisable. I'm sure there are more than one supplier where you're from.

550W Bronze rated is enough.


----------



## Greenmousa (Apr 30, 2014)

I see, of all of the PSUs listed here this one ( COOLER MASTER I700 700W 80 Plus Bronze $ 1.984 ) has the best reviews all around, isn't CoolerMaster a good brand anymore?

Thanks for the help guys.

(About my supplier, there are other suppliers yeah, but this one it's a friend, i have ease of payment and other perks)

UPDATE: Going a little outside of my comfort zone i found these 2 for a good price, so i'll add them to the list:

http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar...-bronze-80plus-620-watts-reales-m12ii-620-_JM

http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar...maltake-smart-650w-pcie-x-2-80plus-bronze-_JM


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 30, 2014)

Greenmousa said:


> This list contains the PSUs i can purchase from my supplier, this is why i posted it, i sincerely don't need sugestions outside of this list. I mean there must be at least one in the list that is actually good right? Thanks!


I have not used any of the ones you listed, so I cannot recommend any of those. But, as I said, any good 80+ Bronze (I missed the word "particularly" when I said Seasonic or Corsair) is good-enough. Cooler Master is renowned for quality - *amongst the names you listed*. If you must choose from the list then CM would probably be the way to go, then NZXT maybe, but I'm not sure about NZXT's components/quality etc.

If the supplier is your friend, then ask him to get you a Seasonic or an RM-series Corsair (_these are the only ones I have used, and can thoroughly recommend. Also, Enermax's own models are good too_), or look elsewhere. No reason to make a bad investment on the most important part (_which can screw up every other pc component_) just for perky perks.
Good luck!

Edit:
After seeing your edit I thought I'd recommend the Seasonic M12II. But do check if it's "full" or "semi modular". There are both in the M12II range.


----------



## Greenmousa (Apr 30, 2014)

Nabarun said:


> I have not used any of the ones you listed, so I cannot recommend any of those. But, as I said, any good 80+ Bronze (I missed the word "particularly" when I said Seasonic or Corsair) is good-enough. Cooler Master is renowned for quality - *amongst the names you listed*. If you must choose from the list then CM would probably be the way to go, then NZXT maybe, but I'm not sure about NZXT's components/quality etc.
> 
> If the supplier is your friend, then ask him to get you a Seasonic or an RM-series Corsair (_these are the only ones I have used, and can thoroughly recommend. Also, Enermax's own models are good too_), or look elsewhere. No reason to make a bad investment on the most important part (_which can screw up every other pc component_) just for perky perks.
> Good luck!



Yeah i see your point, i listed a Seasonic and a Thermaltake somewhere down the road, what do you think about those?


----------



## Nabarun (Apr 30, 2014)

Greenmousa said:


> Yeah i see your point, i listed a Seasonic and a Thermaltake somewhere down the road, what do you think about those?


See "edit" above.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Apr 30, 2014)

my recommendation is for either the Seasonic you added or one of the NZXT HALE 82 units.


----------



## Greenmousa (Apr 30, 2014)

For the price tag, i'm really diggin' the HALE82 modular 650w, it's really cheap and the reviews so far are great...


----------



## burebista (Apr 30, 2014)

NZXT HALE82-650-M. It's a Seasonic inside.


----------



## True Christian (May 20, 2014)

I have a PS on your list. It's a CoolerMaster GXII 750w. It's powring 2 GTX 760 2GB at 1214/7600, an i5 2500K at 4.5GHz and 8GB of Kingston ValueRam 1333 at 1600. As you can see my system is heavily overclocked. Hell, even my monitor is overclocked (67Htz). I've had this PS for 3 years and it's serving me very well. I highly recommend it.


----------



## Kursah (May 20, 2014)

I've had great luck with COOLER MASTER Silent Pro M2 620W 80 PLUS BRONZE- Full Modular. The GXII750W would be a great choice too.


----------



## Vario (May 20, 2014)

Just avoid the Thermaltakes, they are crap.


----------



## Greenmousa (May 20, 2014)

Thank you for all of your replies guys.


----------

